# Drachenlord: Von der "Schanze" in den Knast? Rainer Winkler droht Gefängnisstrafe



## Christian Doerre (20. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Drachenlord: Von der "Schanze" in den Knast? Rainer Winkler droht Gefängnisstrafe* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Drachenlord: Von der "Schanze" in den Knast? Rainer Winkler droht Gefängnisstrafe*


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht wirklich warum man der Person hier noch eine Plattform gibt bzw. die Diskussion rund um diese Figur hierher verlagert.

Ich glaube ich lehne mich nicht wirklich weit aus dem Fenster wenn sage, dass der Typ ernsthafte Probleme hat und hier professionelle Hilfe und ggf. sogar Betreuung notwendig ist, d.h. ein kompletter digitaler Detox für einen Zeitraum X.


----------



## Kahlmoix (20. Oktober 2021)

dachte schon ick wär auf Bild.de jelandet


----------



## schokoeis (20. Oktober 2021)

Lasst ihn doch endlich in Ruhe, mit solchen Artikeln zieht ihr den Kerl immer wieder ins Rampenlicht. Wie schon Rabowke meinte, der Mann braucht dringend Hilfe.


----------



## Schalkmund (20. Oktober 2021)

LOL, ich sehe schon die Haider den Knast belagern um das Drachengame dort fortzusetzen.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Oktober 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Wie schon Rabowke meinte, der Mann braucht dringend Hilfe.


Seine ganzen "Hater" allerdings genau so.


----------



## TheSinner (20. Oktober 2021)

Das ist alles vollkommen und völlig gestört. Prüfen ov Zurechnungsfähigkeit vorliegt, ggf. gesetzliche Betreuung anordnen und ab dafür.


----------



## CyrionX (20. Oktober 2021)

Manchmal reicht die kalte Realität ( in form von 4 Zellwänden) aus um jemanden auf den Boden der Tatsachen zu bekommen.
Eine zwangsweise angeordnete Vormundschaft darf und sollte nur der letzte Weg sein.
Einsicht würde man gerade bei ihm durch einen Betreuer kaum erreichen.


----------



## schokoeis (20. Oktober 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Seine ganzen "Hater" allerdings genau so.


Das wohl auch. Es ist mir völlig unverständlich was diese Leute antreibt. Eindeutiges Beispiel das Menschen in der Masse nicht intelligenter werden.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (20. Oktober 2021)

PCGames kann man allerdings etwas "entlasten", die NOZ.de, hat zumindest auf ihrer Website, auch einen Bericht über ihn samt Nennung seines vollen Namens. Da wäre etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl sicher nicht schlecht. Aber eine öffentliche Person ist dem eben zumindest teilweise ausgeliefert.


----------



## Greystar (20. Oktober 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Das wohl auch. Es ist mir völlig unverständlich was diese Leute antreibt. Eindeutiges Beispiel das Menschen in der Masse nicht intelligenter werden.


Ich frage mich auch regelmäßig, wie diese Menschen so dumm sein können und einen etwas vom Weg abgekommen Menschen verfolgen können. Geistig sind die so minderbemittelt.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (20. Oktober 2021)

Man kann von dem Typen halten, was man will, aber sind die Hater nicht das eigentliche Problem? Wer seinen Stream nicht mag schaut halt was anderes, wozu ihn belästigen und mobben? Klar braucht er Hilfe, aber das muss er erstmal selbst einsehen und wollen. Bis dahin soll er doch streamen wie er will? Ich fände eher, da sollte bei den Mobbern durchgegriffen werden, daran ist nichts lustig und auch ein Vogel wie der Drachenlord hat ein Recht darauf, ungestört seiner Beschäftigung nachzugehen.


----------



## Frankensoldat (21. Oktober 2021)

Meddl. Heute Gerichtsverhandlung. Ich hoffe er bekommt seine gerechte Strafe.


----------



## McDrake (21. Oktober 2021)

Frankensoldat schrieb:


> Meddl. Heute Gerichtsverhandlung. Ich hoffe er bekommt seine gerechte Strafe.


Der braucht keine Strafe, der braucht Hilfe.


----------



## knarfe1000 (21. Oktober 2021)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> LOL, ich sehe schon die Haider den Knast belagern um das Drachengame dort fortzusetzen.



Gibt nen Livestream, den ich aber nicht verlinken möchte.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich weiß zwar keine Details, aber so wie ich das verstehe wird er seit Jahren von einer ganzen "Community"  terrorisiert, auch von Leuten direkt vor Ort, die ihn extra dazu "besuchen". Er wehrt sich gegen diese Leute und dafür soll ER jetzt ins Gefängnis??

Wenn er Scheiße gebaut hat, dann soll er auch dafür gerade stehen, keine Frage. Aber eine viel härtere Strafe verdienen meiner Meinung nach die, die ihm seit Jahren vor Ort das Leben zur Hölle machen, indem sie ihn besuchen und dabei zu ihrer eigenen Belustigung wie ein Tier im Zoo behandeln. Das ist einfach nur krank.

Lasst den Typen endlich in Ruhe!


----------



## TheSinner (21. Oktober 2021)

Frankensoldat schrieb:


> Meddl. Heute Gerichtsverhandlung. Ich hoffe er bekommt seine gerechte Strafe.



Du kannst dir deine geistig minderwertigen Kommentare bar jedes Rechtsverständnisses und jeder Empathie auch genausogut sparen. Wenn es nach mir ginge würden seine Hater nämlich gleich mitverurteilt werden.


----------



## Frankensoldat (21. Oktober 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Du kannst dir deine geistig minderwertigen Kommentare bar jedes Rechtsverständnisses und jeder Empathie auch genausogut sparen. Wenn es nach mir ginge würden seine Hater nämlich gleich mitverurteilt werden.


Also befürwortest du es, das er ohne ohne dafür belangt zu werden, gefährliche Körperverletzung ausüben und dazu noch Beamte beleidigen darf?


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Oktober 2021)

Frankensoldat schrieb:


> Also befürwortest du es, das er ohne ohne dafür belangt zu werden, gefährliche Körperverletzung ausüben und dazu noch Beamte beleidigen darf?


Wenn jemand über so viele Jahre psychisch so instabil und unter Druck steht, dann sollte das sicher nicht völlig straf- bzw. konsequenzfrei bleiben, aber zumindest sollte es beim Urteil berücksichtigt werden.

Der Typ ist einfach 'n armer Kerl, der wenig Selbstbeherrschung hat und von anderen immer und immer wieder zu deren Belustigung provoziert wird. Und da ist es einfach nicht gerecht, wenn das Opfer der Einzige ist, der bestraft wird ohne Rücksicht auf seine Lebenssituation.


----------



## Frankensoldat (21. Oktober 2021)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wenn jemand über so viele Jahre psychisch so instabil und unter Druck steht, dann sollte das sicher nicht völlig straf- bzw. konsequenzfrei bleiben, aber zumindest sollte es beim Urteil berücksichtigt werden.
> 
> Der Typ ist einfach 'n armer Kerl, der wenig Selbstbeherrschung hat und von anderen immer und immer wieder zu deren Belustigung provoziert wird. Und da ist es einfach nicht gerecht, wenn das Opfer der Einzige ist, der bestraft wird ohne Rücksicht auf seine Lebenssituation.


Er provoziert. Und das die ganze Zeit. Er legt es regelrecht darauf an. Auf jede Aktion folgt eine Reaktion...


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (21. Oktober 2021)

Frankensoldat schrieb:


> Er provoziert. Und das die ganze Zeit. Er legt es regelrecht darauf an. Auf jede Aktion folgt eine Reaktion...


Genau ! Und weil er das seit 2014 NICHT begreift, kommt ja die Vermutung auf, dass im Hintergrund möglicherweise eine psychische Aufälligeit / Erkrankung steht.


----------



## Frankensoldat (21. Oktober 2021)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Genau ! Und weil er das seit 2014 NICHT begreift, kommt ja die Vermutung auf, dass im Hintergrund möglicherweise eine psychische Aufälligeit / Erkrankung steht.


Ja, das kann sein, Aber er ist zu sehr Narzisst um das zu begreifen und sich helfen zu lassen.


----------



## Neawoulf (21. Oktober 2021)

Frankensoldat schrieb:


> Ja, das kann sein, Aber er ist zu sehr Narzisst um das zu begreifen und sich helfen zu lassen.


Und darum ist es okay, dass zig oder gar hunderte Leute ihm nicht nur online, sondern auch vor Ort bei ihm zuhause das Leben immer wieder zur Hölle machen um ihn zu provozieren, indem sie diese Schwäche von ihm ausnutzen?


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2021)

Zwei Jahre Haft ohne Bewährung, noch nicht rechtskräftig.

Beispielhafte Berichterstattung bei der  Süddeutschen. 
(aber wer hat sonst auch Korrespondenten in Franken )


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht wirklich warum man der Person hier noch eine Plattform gibt......


Weil es eben Klicks bringt. So langsam musst auch du als Mod dich damit mal abfinden das es hier primär eben darum geht Klicks zu generieren. Wie spielt des Öfteren absolut keine Rolle. Ist leider so.


----------



## Loosa (21. Oktober 2021)

Ganz im Gegenteil wird auf berechtigte Kritik sogar sehr schnell reagiert. Die Tage erst miterlebt.


----------



## Batze (21. Oktober 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil wird auf berechtigte Kritik sogar sehr schnell reagiert. Die Tage erst miterlebt.


Welche oder was für Kritik meinst du gerade?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (22. Oktober 2021)

Als jemand der den Typen und die ganze Sache um ihn nicht kennt wirkt das nach dem Artikel auf mich als würde man hier das Opfer zum Täter machen. 
Hab grade mal auf seinen YT Kanal geschaut. Der hat 150000 Abonnenten. Das schafft man doch auch nicht mal eben so.
Zwei Jahre ohne Bewährung nur weil er gegen irgendwelche Idioten die ihn mehrmals beleidigen, mobben und Steine auf sein Haus werfen etwas Handgreiflich geworden ist? Das ist doch lächerlich. 
Wenn die vor seinem Haus campen und ihn so dermaßen auf den Sack gehen um ihn zu provozieren dann sind ein paar Schläge oder der Einsatz von Pfefferspray als Reaktion für mich noch sehr harmlos und absolut nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Batze (22. Oktober 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Als jemand der den Typen und die ganze Sache um ihn nicht kennt wirkt das nach dem Artikel auf mich als würde man hier das Opfer zum Täter machen.
> Hab grade mal auf seinen YT Kanal geschaut. Der hat 150000 Abonnenten. Das schafft man doch auch nicht mal eben so.
> Zwei Jahre ohne Bewährung nur weil er gegen irgendwelche Idioten die ihn mehrmals beleidigen, mobben und Steine auf sein Haus werfen etwas Handgreiflich geworden ist? Das ist doch lächerlich.
> Wenn die vor seinem Haus campen und ihn so dermaßen auf den Sack gehen um ihn zu provozieren dann sind ein paar Schläge oder der Einsatz von Pfefferspray als Reaktion für mich noch sehr harmlos und absolut nachvollziehbar.


Warum gibt er erst seine Adresse preis? Also wer sowas dummes macht im WWW, sorry aber der ist doch selbst schuld. Nicht alle von seinen wie du sagst 150000 Leuten die ihm Nachschauen im WWW sind doch freundlich gesinnt.
Schon gar nicht wenn man eine Online Präsenz hat wie wohl er.
Ist doch klar das sich da in 2021 so einiges ansammelt.
Jeden Polizei Einsatz würde ich den in Rechnung stellen. Das nebenbei.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (22. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Warum gibt er erst seine Adresse preis? Also wer sowas dummes macht im WWW, sorry aber der ist doch selbst schuld.


Klar ist das dumm. Keine Frage. Aber deswegen ist das doch keine Einladung für irgendwelche Typen die ihn nicht leiden können. Die sind doch mindestens genau so dumm wenn sie ihre Zeit opfern und extra dort hinfahren. Die Polizeieinsätze würde ich eher denen in Rechnung stellen.


----------



## Batze (22. Oktober 2021)

Können die sich ja teilen. Aber wegen sowas Steuergelder zu verschwenden und die Polizei wegen wichtigeren abhalten muss in Rechnung gestellt werden. Basta.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2021)

Loosa schrieb:


> Zwei Jahre Haft ohne Bewährung, noch nicht rechtskräftig.
> 
> Beispielhafte Berichterstattung bei der  Süddeutschen.
> (aber wer hat sonst auch Korrespondenten in Franken )



sollte das urteil so bestand haben, versteh ich die welt wieder ein bißchen weniger. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> sollte das urteil so bestand haben, versteh ich die welt wieder ein bißchen weniger. 🤦‍♂️


... seh ich genauso.


----------



## knarfe1000 (22. Oktober 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Als jemand der den Typen und die ganze Sache um ihn nicht kennt wirkt das nach dem Artikel auf mich als würde man hier das Opfer zum Täter machen.
> Hab grade mal auf seinen YT Kanal geschaut. Der hat 150000 Abonnenten. Das schafft man doch auch nicht mal eben so.
> Zwei Jahre ohne Bewährung nur weil er gegen irgendwelche Idioten die ihn mehrmals beleidigen, mobben und Steine auf sein Haus werfen etwas Handgreiflich geworden ist? Das ist doch lächerlich.
> Wenn die vor seinem Haus campen und ihn so dermaßen auf den Sack gehen um ihn zu provozieren dann sind ein paar Schläge oder der Einsatz von Pfefferspray als Reaktion für mich noch sehr harmlos und absolut nachvollziehbar.


Er hatte schon zweimal Bewährung. Irgendwann muss damit auch mal Schluss sein.

Dabei wurde noch nicht mal alles verhandelt. Insgesamt geht es wohl um ca. 50 Strafanzeigen gegen Winkler.


----------



## OldShatterhand (22. Oktober 2021)

Wenn Rainer jetzt 2 Jahre weg ist, was machen dann seine Hater in der Zeit? Die haben ja gar keine Lebensaufgabe mehr


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Oktober 2021)

Und es gibt tatsächlich jemanden, der das Haus gekauft hat?


----------



## MichaelG (22. Oktober 2021)

Naja er hat die ersten Taten in der Bewährungszeit begangen. Er soll auch Polizisten angegriffen haben, mit Steinen geworfen u.ä.

Sicher kann man über die Strafhöhe (2 Jahre) diskutieren. Aber bei der Vorstrafenhistorie und weil er wohl die ersten neuen Taten während seiner vorangegangenen Bewährung begangen hat war wohl keine erneute Bewährung mehr möglich.


----------



## Batze (22. Oktober 2021)

Auf Bewährung folgt eben Haft wenn man nicht aufhört. 
Richtiges Urteil.
Er hatte doch genug Zeit zum Nachdenken.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Und es gibt tatsächlich jemanden, der das Haus gekauft hat?


angeblich die gemeinde. 
dass es dafür mehr als den symbolischen euro gab, fällt mir aber auch schwer zu glauben.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2021)

was anderes @Batze:
was meinst du, was das eigentlich für ein zitat in deiner sig ist?
"Wenn du Wissen willst wer dich und deine Umgebung wirklich beherrscht und wissen willst was und wer wirklich für Ideologisches Denken steht, dann musst du nur herausfinden wen und was du nicht kritisieren darfst ohne gleich mit dem Aluhut verwechselt zu werden."


----------



## Rabowke (22. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> was anderes @Batze:
> was meinst du, was das eigentlich für ein zitat in deiner sig ist?
> "Wenn du Wissen willst wer dich und deine Umgebung wirklich beherrscht und wissen willst was und wer wirklich für Ideologisches Denken steht, dann musst du nur herausfinden wen und was du nicht kritisieren darfst ohne gleich mit dem Aluhut verwechselt zu werden."


Das ist doch "nur" eine abgeänderte Version eines Spruchs der, fälschlicherweise, Voltaire zugeordnet wird.

Selbst Die Piraten hab den Spruch verwendet, wenn man sich aber anschaut wo der genau herkommt ... pew:









						"Wenn du wissen willst, wer dich beherrscht, mußt du nur herausfinden, wen du nicht kritisieren darfst."  Voltaire (angeblich)
					

Sammlung von problematischen Zitaten, Fake Zitate, Falschzitate, Zitate, misattributed, falsche Zitate, Zitatforschung,  misquotations, faktencheck,




					falschzitate.blogspot.com


----------



## MisatoKatsuragi (22. Oktober 2021)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Als jemand der den Typen und die ganze Sache um ihn nicht kennt wirkt das nach dem Artikel auf mich als würde man hier das Opfer zum Täter machen.
> Hab grade mal auf seinen YT Kanal geschaut. Der hat 150000 Abonnenten. Das schafft man doch auch nicht mal eben so.
> Zwei Jahre ohne Bewährung nur weil er gegen irgendwelche Idioten die ihn mehrmals beleidigen, mobben und Steine auf sein Haus werfen etwas Handgreiflich geworden ist? Das ist doch lächerlich.
> Wenn die vor seinem Haus campen und ihn so dermaßen auf den Sack gehen um ihn zu provozieren dann sind ein paar Schläge oder der Einsatz von Pfefferspray als Reaktion für mich noch sehr harmlos und absolut nachvollziehbar.


der hatte ja schon vorher Bewährungsstrafen. Der Typ ist psychisch krank, kann sich nicht entschuldigen, provoziert eigentlich ständig, sonst wäre es nie aus ausgeartet. Ihm wurde schon die Möglichkeit gegeben, entweder Youtube sein lassen oder halt Konsequenzen, er lässt es trotzdem nicht sein. Seine ganzen Abonnenten sind im großen Teil Trolls die einfach die "Show" genießen wollen. 
Es wurde einfach mal Zeit, dass da endlich ein Schlussstrich gezogen wird, entweder er in den Knast oder in die Klappse, damit sein Heimatdorf und alle Angehörigen endlich mal zur Ruhe kommen können.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Oktober 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist doch "nur" eine abgeänderte Version eines Spruchs der, fälschlicherweise, Voltaire zugeordnet wird.
> 
> Selbst Die Piraten hab den Spruch verwendet, wenn man sich aber anschaut wo der genau herkommt ... pew:
> 
> ...



korrekt.
welche attitüde bei batze dahinter steckt, ist mir relativ klar. dass er wirklich weiß, woher bzw von wem es stammt, unterstelle ich nicht mal.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> korrekt.
> welche attitüde bei batze dahinter steckt, ist mir relativ klar. dass er wirklich weiß, woher bzw von wem es stammt, unterstelle ich nicht mal.



Wobei es aus heutiger Sicht schwierig sein dürfte wirklich auszuschließen, daß der Amerikaner der den Spruch in den 90er Jahren gebracht hat diesen nicht als erster genutzt hat und wohl auch (wieder?) populär gemacht hatte und diesen nicht von jemanden anderen "abgekupfert" hat der den Spruch 200 oder wie im Fall Voltaire eventuell gar 300 Jahre zu vor vielleicht wirklich herausgehauen hat sondern dieser wirklich und tatsächlich auf dessem eigenen Mist gewachsen ist.

Das Problem ist, daß der Spruch mit diesem in Verbindung gebracht wird, weil 100% belegbar. Bei Quellen wie Voltaire u.a. muß man sich auf bislang bekannte Schriften zurückziehen. Was nicht heißt wenn es nicht drin steht daß er es nicht mal in irgendeiner Form geäußert hat (egal ob mündlich oder auch schriftlich was nur nicht vorliegt/nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## Batze (23. Oktober 2021)

Ist auf meinen Gedanken Gewachsen. Das es woanders her kommen könnte wusste ich nicht mal und interessiert mich auch nicht was andere damit in Verbindung bringen.


----------



## TheSinner (23. Oktober 2021)

Batze schrieb:


> Ist auf meinen Gedanken Gewachsen. Das es woanders her kommen könnte wusste ich nicht mal und interessiert mich auch nicht was andere damit in Verbindung bringen.



Naja **irgendwoher** wirst du es wohl mitgenommen haben. Rein statistisch wäre die Wahrscheinlichkeit ansonsten ja streng gegen dich 

Inhaltlich find ich den Spruch vollkommen unsinnig angesichts der Tatsache dass hier Meinungsfreiheit herrscht und sich meinetwegen jeder zum Vollidioten a la Xavier Naidoo oder Attila Hildmann machen kann. Mir wuppe, muss man halt nur auch nicht mit Applaus von mir rechnen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (23. Oktober 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> angeblich die gemeinde.
> dass es dafür mehr als den symbolischen euro gab, fällt mir aber auch schwer zu glauben.


Nuja, wenn der verursachte Aufwand und einen etwas günstigeren Marktwert eine Win-Win Situation schafft dürfte der Spuk zudem schnell ein Ende haben und vielleicht ist das Grundstück nebst Anbindung ja auch nicht so uninteressant.


----------

